# Power Pro line vs. Sufix 832



## tran cat daddio (May 10, 2010)

I've been using power pro for several years now.....anyone have any experience with Sufix 832 line? Considering a change...


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*X2*

:texasflagI also have used POWER PRO for a number of years. I prefer the 30# test because seemed to cause less "wind knot" problems than the 10 or 20 # test. I just in the past few months switched over to Fins Windtamer (pink). I really like it but it AIN'T "wind knot"- PROOF! I am also interested in the Suffix 832?:texasflag


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

No comparison, the 832 is much better casting and not near as many wind knots


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

used PP for couple years as well. I didn't like at times it would just break for no reason. It was sticky in the spool no matter what I sprayed it with. Definitely broke on "Professional Overun/Overcast." 

Changed to Suffix performance and the difference was night and day. Very strong and durable. Less sticking on the spool after catching big fish. Never broke mysteriously or for overcast. Even backlashes were easier to get out.

The 832 has me really impressed and even better. It's just like the Suffix Perf except no sticking on the spool whatsoever even after a big fish. Has a light "waxy" coating. Just as strong if not stronger.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

goodwood said:


> used PP for couple years as well. I didn't like at times it would just break for no reason. It was sticky in the spool no matter what I sprayed it with. Definitely broke on "Professional Overun/Overcast."
> 
> Changed to Suffix performance and the difference was night and day. Very strong and durable. Less sticking on the spool *after catching big fish*. Never broke mysteriously or for overcast. Even backlashes were easier to get out.
> 
> The 832 has me really impressed and even better. It's just like the Suffix Perf except no sticking on the spool whatsoever *even after a big fish*. Has a light "waxy" coating. Just as strong if not stronger.


post pics or it didn't happen

I've been a powerpro user for the last 4-5 years but I tried 832 on my core. I'm fixing to switch over all of my reels to 832. :work:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> post pics or it didn't happen
> 
> I've been a powerpro user for the last 4-5 years but I tried 832 on my core. I'm fixing to switch over all of my reels to 832. :work:


ok it didn't happen.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Ditto, 832 ROCKS!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

No problems with pp. Still might try 832. I like suffix braid but don't like 150 yard spools. 300's are hard to find (academy doesn't carry them)

The old pp sucked. Super braid (stren) wasn't durable. 

Let me know how you like 832


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

IMO---Not even a close race. 832 is superior. If I remember correctly PP is a 4 braid and 832 is an 8 braid.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

In the long run Power Pro wins hands down.

I can say that i've used both equally here recently. Yes the Sufix 832 casts great and is very good at first, however it doesn't hold up like Power Pro. It will wear out faster and start to get soft and just plain go to *****. I can honestly say that the PowerPro i've had on my reels for a year+ performs nearly the same as it did when it was new. After this experiment of trying a different braid, Sufix 832 in this case, i'll never switch from PowerPro. Just no need to, in my opinion of course.


----------



## tran cat daddio (May 10, 2010)

Rippin_drag said:


> In the long run Power Pro wins hands down.
> 
> I can say that i've used both equally here recently. Yes the Sufix 832 casts great and is very good at first, however it doesn't hold up like Power Pro. It will wear out faster and start to get soft and just plain go to *****. I can honestly say that the PowerPro i've had on my reels for a year+ performs nearly the same as it did when it was new. After this experiment of trying a different braid, Sufix 832 in this case, i'll never switch from PowerPro. Just no need to, in my opinion of course.


Thanks Rippin Drag and all....appreciate the input....however, right back where I started. I just figured with "Gore-Tex" it has to be good stuff. I love the Power Pro once it is aged a bit through use but dislike it freshly spooled....Thanks to all!!


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

Been using 832 for the mojority of this year and have had zero problems with it. I like it better because i dont think it sinks into the reel as bad as PP when fighting big fish.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I've been using Suffix braid for 2 years now and this spring started the 832 stuff.
i've been pleased with it so far........I stiill have guest get wind knots though,.
I dont know if its lack of experience casting or the tackle.
When I use the same spinners, I almost NEVER get the wind knots.
Folks I take fishing just dont seem to cast HARD enough mayby to prevent the wind knots..........I dont knwo for sure as I've been a baitcaster reel guy for 45 years.


----------



## cutadre (Apr 20, 2011)

Rippin_drag said:


> In the long run Power Pro wins hands down.
> 
> I can say that i've used both equally here recently. Yes the Sufix 832 casts great and is very good at first, however it doesn't hold up like Power Pro. It will wear out faster and start to get soft and just plain go to *****. I can honestly say that the PowerPro i've had on my reels for a year+ performs nearly the same as it did when it was new. After this experiment of trying a different braid, Sufix 832 in this case, i'll never switch from PowerPro. Just no need to, in my opinion of course.


i agree with this guy! tried the sufix one of my reels and did not last near as long. never again will i switch from power pro!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Been using 832 on two of my reels for the past few months. 90% of the time it works great. 2-3 times a day I'll have 2-3 casts in a row backlash due to it digging in. It seems to be pretty random too, not just after fighting a fish. My buddy has had the same thing happen and switched back to PP. He had it break three times on hooksets but he wasn't running a flouro leader at the time either. I haven't had that happen yet but I have noticed it loses its color and seems to get worn out quicker than PP. I usually just strip 5 or so yards off after every 3-4 trips. Other than that I just make sure I have a healthy length of 20lb Yo-Zuri and roll with it. 

Over all, is it worth the extra $$$ over PP?  Jury is still out on it for me.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

FINS!!


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

I have been using the 832 since I found it in Academy. I bought 1 spool because they were out of 30# Power Pro, a week later I went back and bought 5 spools to replace all of my Power Pro I was using. IMO the 150 yard spool sucks, but its worth it. 832 wont dig into itself like Power Pro, and makes backlashes MUCH easier to get out.

The stuff I have on my reels is fading to white fast, but I notice no loss of strength, or fraying.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

832 hands down, no weird line breaks like PowerPro. 832 may loose its color fast but I dont think the fish can see that.....I use 30lb and love it.


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

832 lime green is awesome. Much better than PP IMHO.


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

Swamp Root said:


> No comparison, the 832 is much better casting and not near as many wind knots


Agreed... I use 45lb and love it... they have a sample att'd to the box. Feel the difference and see if you'd be happy with 45 vs 30. I couldn't find a big enough difference and the 45 seems to have a good enough stiffness to but doesn't feel heavy at all... Just something to consider. Maybe not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I have switched to 832 due to the wierd breakoffs with PP.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

83223828382838283

20# 832 on curado 200e7 X 6
10#832 on curado 50e X 2
10#832 on stradic ci4 x 2
10#832 on stradic 4000 x2

30# 832 on sustain 8000
30# 832 on stradic 8000
65# 832 on torium x 2

I've used every braid!! THis stuff hands down is amazing.. QUIET, SMOOTH, NO diggin, minimal wond knots, cast like a dream!!


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

ACADEMy 150 yrd - 19.99
Dailey unt and fish 300 yrd. - 29.99 <---- great deal


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

PP was the first braid I used and did not like the waxy coating. I switched to Sufix and have never looked back. I have very little problems with Sufix. I have not switched to 832 yet, but as soon as I wear out the line I have now, I will be switching. I have heard nothing but good things about 832. One thing I have learned is to spend money on good line. It is your direct connection between you and the fish.


----------



## SSSharker (Aug 25, 2005)

832 FTW! i switched from Suffix Perf a few weeks ago. I was at FTU and the clerk sold me on the 832. Clerk said "retains its color, doesn't hold water compared to other braids, tougher due to 8 strands with 32 weaves per inch and casting is smoother with the gore tech"


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

i switched from power pro to 832 the other day. fished with it once and liked it. seems to be more smooth. i think it'll hold up just fine.


----------

